# Please I.D.



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm thinking S. Sanchezi?

View attachment 71376


View attachment 71378


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes it looks like one...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I concur...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

s. sanchezi


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

My money is on sanchezi or rhom. But 79% chance sanchezi, 21% rhom.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

imo sanch.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Frank what do you think this fish is.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

hes lookin good. well he was from ash as peru highback but who knows...... i still think rhoom, ive never seen him shimmer like in that one picture. but i guess im wrong?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like a Sanchezi to me


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

its a piranha!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete. S. sanchezi.


----------

